
Arthur C. Clarke vs. C.S. Lewis and J.R.R. Tolkien - shawndumas
http://www.cthreepo.com/blog/2009/04/arthur-c-clarke-vs-c-s-lewis-and-j-r-r-tolkien.shtml
======
shawndumas
ht: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2953819>

